# я обожаю вкусно поесть



## cyaxares_died

Можно ли сказать "я обожаю вкусно поесть" так как и "я обожаю вкусно есть". Я услышала первое предложение употреблено в фильме, но мне не совсем понятно почему здесь а именно предолг "по". Спасибо если вы можете излагать свои взгляди.


----------



## Maroseika

cyaxares_died said:


> Можно ли сказать "я обожаю вкусно поесть" так же, как и "я обожаю вкусно есть". Я услышала, как первое предложение было употреблено в фильме, но мне не совсем понятно, почему здесь а именно предлог "по". Спасибо, если вы сможете изложить свои взгляды.


Потому что тут нужен был совершенный вид. Но можно сказать и "есть", хотя смысл будет другим.

...вкусно поесть - время от времени, иногда
...вкусно есть - всегда


----------



## Q-cumber

"Я обожаю вкусно поесть" - устойчивое выражение, в отличии от "...вкусно есть". Второй вариант мне вообще не очень нравится.


----------



## Ptak

"Я обожаю вкусно *есть*" sounds odd to me.


----------



## palomnik

For foreigners learning Russian, the usage of the perfective infinitive of verbs can be difficult to grasp, particularly when it involves verbs like _есть, пить, работать,_ _ждать _- I know from experience.  To the learner, verbs like _обожать_ and _любить _would seem to automatically require an imperfective infinitive after it, since the action is not completed, is it?

_Я обожаю вкусно есть_ does indeed sound strange.  A similar case, but one where you can possibly use either a perfective or imperfective infinitive would be:

_Он любит пить_ - he likes to drink.
_Он любит выпить - _He likes to take a drink.


----------



## Ptak

palomnik said:


> _Он любит пить_ - he likes to drink.
> _Он любит выпить - _He likes to take a drink.


Mmmmm.... I think the first one still sounds strange ...and even unclear.


----------



## Sonnia

По- - это не предлог, а приставка))) В данном случае она несёт значение "иногда, время от времени, когда есть такая возможность". Приставка по- здесь показывает, что человек очень любит это делать, но делает это не часто. А когда это происходит, то он делает это с особым наслаждением.

Я люблю поспать (если у меня выходной или есть такая возможность, я обязательно это сделаю). I like sleeping.
Я люблю спать (вообще). I like to sleep.

Люблю поиграть в теннис. (иногда)
Я люблю играть в теннис. (делаю это регулярно)

Люблю почитать книжку. (время от времени)
Я люблю читать книги. (всегда, регулярно, вообще)


----------



## Sonnia

Кстати, в английском для этой цели можно ещё использовать слово have
Например: have a talk  - поговорить
have a smoke - покурить
have a nap - поспать, вздремнуть

В случае с have указывается на кратковременность совершения действия.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Мне интересно: Те люди которые говорили, что "я люблю поесть" вроде устойчивое выражение и с несовершенным видом звучит странно на русском, они думают о фразе "я люблю спать" -это нормально звучит или нет?
Ведь на гугле эта версия находится более учащённый чем "я  люблю поспать".


----------



## cyanista

cyaxares_died said:


> Мне интересно: те люди которые говорили, что "я люблю поесть" вроде устойчивое выражение и с несовершенным видом звучит странно на русском, они думают о фразе "я люблю спать" -это нормально звучит или нет?
> Ведь на гугле эта версия находится чаще, чем "я  люблю поспать".


"Я люблю спать" *без продолжения* звучит по крайней мере непривычно. 

Если вы пытаетесь по поискам в Google определять частотность употребления словосочетаний, то я бы порекомендовала просмативать результаты, хотя бы несколько страниц. В противном случае это приносит больше вреда, чем пользы.

Я люблю поспать. 
*НО:*
Я люблю спать  допоздна/у стенки /в теплой пижаме и т.д.


----------



## Sonnia

cyanista said:


> "Я люблю спать" *без продолжения* звучит по крайней мере непривычно.
> 
> Если вы пытаетесь по поискам в Google определять частотность употребления словосочетаний, то я бы порекомендовала просмативать результаты, хотя бы несколько страниц. В противном случае это приносит больше вреда, чем пользы.
> 
> Я люблю поспать.
> *НО:*
> Я люблю спать  допоздна/у стенки /в теплой пижаме и т.д.



Прошу прощения, но мой драгоценный Lingvo говорит мне, что "спать"  - глагол несовершенного вида и используется *без* дополнения. Гугл не люблю, пользуюсь Яндексом. И мне, как носителю языка, выражение "я люблю спать" слух не режет, уж извините.


----------



## cyanista

Sonnia said:


> Прошу прощения, но мой драгоценный Lingvo говорит мне, что "спать"  - глагол несовершенного вида и используется *без* дополнения.


Драгоценнейшая Sonnia, не вижу здесь противоречия. 

Правда, стоит уточнить, что речь, несомненно, идет о прямом дополнении, то есть о категории переходности/непереходности.


----------



## Ptak

cyanista said:


> "Я люблю спать" *без продолжения* звучит по крайней мере непривычно.
> 
> Я люблю поспать.
> *НО:*
> Я люблю спать допоздна/у стенки /в теплой пижаме и т.д.


I second that.


----------



## Panda Nocta

cyaxares_died said:


> Мне интересно: Те люди которые говорили, что "я люблю поесть" вроде устойчивое выражение и с несовершенным видом звучит странно на русском, они думают о фразе "я люблю спать" -это нормально звучит или нет?
> Ведь на гугле эта версия находится более учащённый чем "я  люблю поспать".


Я люблю спать.  (мне нравится спать, вообще)
Я люблю поспать.  (мне нравится спать подолгу)
Я люблю есть.  (мне нравится есть, вообще)
Я люблю поесть.  (мне нравится есть основательно - либо много сразу, либо подолгу)
Я люблю прыгать.  (мне нравится прыгать, я могу перепрыгнуть лужу вместо того, чтобы ее обойти)
Я люблю попрыгать.  (мне нравится прыгать, я могу с удовольствием прыгнуть 100 раз подряд)


----------



## sunny777

Если рассуждать логически, то всё это правильно, но мне кажется подобные фразы как:
"Я люблю спать. (мне нравится спать, вообще)"
"Я люблю есть. (мне нравится есть, вообще)"
звучат странно, так как нельзя любить или не любить спать, любить или не любить есть, это жизненная необходимость 
А вот "Я люблю прыгать" - да, это можно услышать из уст какого-нибудь спортсмена, который выбирает между различными направлениями в спорте. Например: "Я люблю прыгать, а не бегать".


----------



## tram-pam-pam

sunny777 said:


> Если рассуждать логически, то всё это правильно, но мне кажется подобные фразы как:
> "Я люблю спать. (мне нравится спать, вообще)"
> "Я люблю есть. (мне нравится есть, вообще)"
> звучат странно, так как нельзя любить или не любить спать, любить или не любить есть, это жизненная необходимость
> А вот "Я люблю прыгать" - да, это можно услышать из уст какого-нибудь спортсмена, который выбирает между различными направлениями в спорте. Например: "Я люблю прыгать, а не бегать".


Про "жизненные необходимости вообще" и "особенные случаи" - не удержусь от классики :

"_- А я не люблю лежать, - сказал Львёнок. - Я люблю бегать. Ну, в крайнем случае - сидеть! 
- Но ты же лежал, когда подкрался ко мне! 
- Я лежал только чтобы подслушать песню, - сказал Львёнок. - Я лежу только в особенных случаях. 
- Ну, а как ты спишь? Сидя, что ли? - спросила Черепаха. 
- Нет, сплю я лёжа. Но когда я сплю, я же не пою! 
- А ты представь себе, что ты спишь и поёшь!.. <etc>_"
(c) "Львёнок и черапаха"


----------



## Sonnia

Возможно, местами мои примеры не самые удачные, но, как говориться, чем могу. У каждого здесь есть возможность конструктивно покритиковать и в тоже время предложить более иллюстративные, наглядные и интересные варианты. К чему всех и призываю.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

sonnia said:


> но, как говориться, чем могу. У каждого здесь есть возможность конструктивно покритиковать...
> К чему всех и призываю.


Обожаю покритиковать, особенно когда получается конструктивно.


----------



## Sonnia

tram-pam-pam, за критику спасибо. А примеры-то где?


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Ну, как же "где?": а "обожаю критиковать [других ] vs "обожаю покритиковать и попридираться " - чем Вам не пример в тему? Или мне надо выделять специальными средствами и шрифтами - где "пример", а где "просто так, конструктивная критика"?


----------



## Sonnia

Пожалуй мне надо быть повнимательнее, почитывая ответы пользователей, обожающих покритиковать и поридираться. Поскольку не могу поручиться за правильность своего послания с точки зрения орфографии и пунктуации, попрошу поправить погрешности, если вам покажется, что они есть. Но поконструктивней, пожалуйста!


----------

